# What to ask for at the groomers



## Kate.E.P (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Dexter is booked in for his second visit to the groomers. The first time they trimmed his belly legs and RUINED his face - the took clippers in a straight line from nose to eyebrow and left the rest!!! Its growing back now but needless to sya I will be taking him to a different groomers. I wanted this groomers originally but they book up soooo fast!

I love the teddy bear look - I dont want a bishon fri and I don't want a poodle - I want a shaggy teddy bear!! He needs to be shortened though as its about 4-5 inches long and with winter and rain on the way it will help out to be a tad shorter since he is a sponge!! 

What should I ask for??

I was going to try and attach photos but my PC doesn't want to so I'll try to add photo later!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

ask for the shaggy teddy bear!
just be descriptive with them...and hope for the best


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I would just say that you want to maintain a shaggy look, keep the legs nice and round and 

fluffy, and no clippers on the face at all... I actually tell them to leave Molly's face and I do 

it myself with thinning scissors. I think it's when they change their face too much, it takes 

away their character. With the body I'm not sure how short you want it but they'll explain 

whether they need to use scissors or clippers.

Just take your time and explain what you want and make sure you're satsfied they've 

understood you before you leave !!!  

Good luck and please post some photos 

xx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

This thread may also help too 

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=8167


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Oh dear, I know how you feel so best of luck. Explain how annoyed and disappointed you were with the results of the other groom that Dexter had.Reiterate to them exactly what you want and then cross your fingers and hope that they have listened

I took Milo 3 weeks ago for his first cut ,I took a curly shaggy poo in and came out with a poodle / chow with a 70s mullet ,looking utterly ridiculous and resembling "Lenny the Lion". I could have cried, they made my beautiful boy look comical. I will also look for another groomer or do it myself.
Good Luck


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Could you find the look you want and take a photo in?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeh I agree just be specific and I'd write it down so they can't forget once you've gone. Could you look through here and take pictures of the dogs you like x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

ask for a teddy cut. if you loos at some tibetan terriers who have a shorter coat they look a bit like a cockapoo so using that as a comparison might help.


----------



## Kate.E.P (Aug 9, 2011)

thanks for the good advise - I struggle to find photos that show the cut clear enough - I will have to take in a BIG list! This is my shaggy bear at the moment:


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I'd just ask for a shorter version of what you've got he looks great. You daren't get the scissors out then ?


----------



## Kate.E.P (Aug 9, 2011)

at the moment he is just a little to exciteable for me to attempt it myself !!! Eventually I will get some clippers but ill leave it to the professionals for now- 2 eyes are better than 1!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

We asked for a teddy bear cut but quite short all over - I think Saffi looks prettier with a shorter coat and to be honest it's so much more practical. She's a real tomboy - constantly in mud, brambles and so on. I've attached 1 pre-cut and two post-cut. She was done at Pets at Home and I was VERY specific - 1 inch all over, don't touch ears or tail!


----------



## Kate.E.P (Aug 9, 2011)

I think I going to do something like that!

That will be perfect - Dexter loves puddles, mud, running through plants etc..... it looks so manageable - Problably an inch is quite short but probably necessary as I guess much longer and it'll be back before you know it.

Thank you very much!


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

I asked for a shaggy look but a facial trim I got....







Love her xx


----------



## Kate.E.P (Aug 9, 2011)

This is the result- I'm quite pleased! I don't think he is as impressed!


----------



## Kate.E.P (Aug 9, 2011)

One more! Bless him!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

That looks lovely , the first time Wilf was groomed I couldn't stop laughing I think I upset the groomer x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aww he looks lovely. It is short but he suits it and his face is lovely... I'm sure he's so soft


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

He looks just great A relief for you, I imagine...


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

he looks perfect!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! very handsome!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I think they did a great job for a shorter cut and they haven't messed up his lovely face at all. Make sure you take the "after" photo with you next time as they not remember how they did it (presume they must get lots of dogs in and can't remember them all). Phew..what a relief


----------

